# Introducing dogs to new cow



## Arkantex (Feb 19, 2013)

So, We made it home saturday with "Flower" our 2 year old Jersey. She is getting used to being in a pasture by herself until she calves in a few weeks. We also have a boxer and a 1 year old great dane puppy. I was wondering if anyone had suggestions on how to introduce the dogs to the heifer? Turbo, our boxer doesn't seem to pay her any attention, but Tiny, our great dane, goes to barking when ever she sees Flower. I'm not really worried about the dogs, but I don't want to stress out our heifer. She has gone through alot of changes in the last few days.


----------



## Cricket (Feb 19, 2013)

I would have the dogs on a leash and make sure Flower isn't in a position to charge the dogs successfully and that she has space to get away from the dogs.  Like everyone on their own side of the fence to start with and go slowly, more do it a lot of times a day than push it all at once.  If it were me, I'd get started right away, as once Flower calves and goes into protective Mama stage, it's going to be a lot harder.  Are you going to let your dogs into the pasture?  Mine go in out all the time, as we do, but it'd be a lot easier on my nerves if they didn't!

Good luck with her--how exciting!


----------



## Arkantex (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes they will be going out in the pasture with us when we do. Especially Tiny our great dane. When we are all outside we let them loose and Tiny stays at our side the whole time. Turbo just runs around for a minute and then goes and sits on the front porch.  The end plan/goal is to have it to where the dogs can roam all of our land. We have been talking about it and we were tossing around the idea of taking them out one at a time on a leash. Kind of the way we introduced the dogs to eachother. We just aren't really sure about what we should do if things don't go well. Like how hard do we press the getting to know you issue if Flower decided to run away when we bring the dogs out?


----------



## Cricket (Feb 19, 2013)

I wouldn't push it at all--just let everyone mellow out and then do it again in half an hour or so.  Jerseys are incredibly nosey and she's probably lonely--not much chance she'll decide to spend the rest of her life running away!  If she wrings her tail up over her head and is kicking to the side, she's just enjoying her own drama.  If she's really getting worked up, just increase everyone's space or give it a little longer.  It takes everyone a LONG time to be truly comfortable with everyone else, but you can just shoot for the 3 of them recognizing that they all belong.  

Do you know if Flower has ever even seen a dog?  That'll make a big difference in her attitude.   Some cows will go after a dog and try to kill it, so the leash is going to be important at first.


----------



## goodhors (Feb 19, 2013)

First, are dogs RELIABLY obedient 99% of the time?  This means they COME
when called despite distractions!  If not, you want to work on that to get 
dogs MUCH IMPROVED at obedience.  Farm dogs MUST come when called
because they can create terrible situations as they are in "pursue mode" 
trying to see new stuff or following a running animal or bird.  Dogs respond
to visual stimulation of "the Chase" and WILL tear up other animals, especially
if there is more than one dog.

If dog is not EXTREMELY obedient, he will totally ignore you when an animal 
gets to running away, so he can chase it.  Could put the cow thru the fence!

So as mentioned, you want dogs ON A LEASH, while they have access to the 
field and cow.  BE PREPARED for dogs to pull hard to see what the cow is 
doing, and even harder once the calf arrives.  Lots of blood smells on the 
calf, afterbirth, cow herself, which can trigger chase or attack behaviour.

You don't mention your type of pasture fence for the cow.  Is she fully 
enclosed in some kind of woven wire or fences with electric that will prevent
a dog getting in with her?  Loose dogs running the neighborhood are a 
danger you need to protect her from, and new calf will be a HUGE lure
for loose dogs or coyotes.  Even cleaning up the afterbirth, throwing 
some water on the ground, if she calves outside, won't remove the blood smells.

You may want to get cow used to the barn stalls, to have her calve inside.
Bed only in straw, sawdust sticks to the nose and can get breathed in,
to cause pneumonia in the calf lungs.  

In your efforts to get cow used to dogs, notice if she is stressing by how 
much she is drooling or gettting a foamy mouth.  This has been a good 
indicator for me, when doing things with cattle they are not used to doing.
I can back off if needed, let cow think things over a bit before pushing
on with our "goal" of the day.  You may not be able to do a lot with her
so close to calving, and not overstress her.

You might also consider getting an electric training collar, for more
advanced dog work.  We had some that were PERFECT on a leash, 
but gave you the one-paw salute when loose, ignored obedience 
training to do as THEY WISHED.  After much work, STILL no obedience
off-leash, I went to the electric collar so I could "reach out and touch
them" as needed.  Have to say it was a BIG change in obedience!!
Dog listened and OBEYED ALL THE TIME, no matter WHAT she was
doing at the time.  Near or far, she CAME at the gallop, to sit in 
front of me when called.  Broke off chasing rabbits, to come in, so 
I had control enough to stop her despite the FUN of chasing stuff.  Could
be a kid on a bike or horse that dog needs to quit chasing, before a 
person gets hurt!

You NEED that kind of COME on your farm dog.  And a DOWN is also 
REAL helpful if you have to STOP THE DOG to prevent it getting hurt.
Dogs coming fast could put them in front of a vehicle that will run
over them.  Driver doesn't see them or can't stop.

A dog is a better partner and friend, when they do as they are directed.
Keeps them and others safe.


----------



## Arkantex (Feb 19, 2013)

I am not sure if Flower has seen a dog before or not. The PO didn't have any that I saw. She doesn't seem to mind hearing/seeing tiny bark at her to much.

 As for the fencing situation, the dogs are in the house or in a fenced back yard wuilt with cattle fencing. Flower is fenced in with 2 strands of electric wire. THey are at 30" and 45" high and when I get back home this weekend I will be putting in a 3rd at 18". 

There isn't a barn yet. It is supposed to get here and be setup on monday or tuesday of next week. It is a 21'x18' metal carport with 3 sides covered.

We have purchased some shock collars and they are on thier way.


----------



## Arkantex (Mar 6, 2013)

Little update... We got our shock collars in for the dogs. We have been letting the dogs out when ever we are outside with the cow. Everyone has been keeping thier distance and slowly becoming familiar/comfortable with eachother. So far everything has gone well. The dogs have definately come to the realization that when we give them a command, if they do not obey in a timely manor,  it will be followed by a correction shock.


----------

